# Plant ID - Moss



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What kind of moss is this? For size comparison star grass is on right.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Weeping moss is my GUESS


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Weeping moss is the same as Taiwan moss right?



frozenbarb said:


> Weeping moss is my GUESS


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Weeping moss is the same as Taiwan moss right?


No not close

http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great web site. Thanks.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Weeping moss is the same as Taiwan moss right?


having grown both moss side by side in my tanks for over three Months, 
I would have to agree with this observation despite what aquamoss.net says.

I just posted this rant on PTF, so I'll cut & paste it here for your amusement;



NeonShrimp said:


> Weeping moss has a distinct look and shape.


then how come you never EVER see anyone posting a tank shot of their own showing it weeping? you'd think with all the weeping moss being traded around here, at least one person would have something to show for it.

I have some nice layered moss growing down away from the light in my tank, only a very reliable moss trader Fish Newb said it was spikey moss, not weeping moss. my point being that people trade what other's have claimed they received was weeping moss, when in fact it doesn't actually weep for most of us. so why bother perpetuating the myth that such a distinct moss exists? _Even the Taiwanese sellers who sourced most of these mosses for our consumption makes honest mistakes, and often intentionally miss market moss to suit their own sales figures, - and I know this from first hand experience _ so I subscribe to the theory that some moss will weep depending on their environment, not the moss itself. granted, some distinct moss, such as flame moss, will never weep, but that exception does not betray my proposed rule.










_sorry about the white haze, but I just cleaned this tank
and have to wait a day or so till the water is crystal clear._

as for my spikey moss that weeps;
I intend to grow it in 3 different tanks to see if it weeps consistantly.
then I'll market it for sale here as a "Taxiphyllum sp._that-wept-for-spypet_"
Frankly, if I wanted to design my own moss that weeps,
I'd much rather have a sticky Taxiphyllum than a loose Vesicularia.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I guess I don't know what kind of moss I have. Here is the same moss taken from the top of the log and tied around the log. 

















To tell you the truth - I can't tell the difference between the weeping moss and the Taiwan moss. I guess you'd need a microscope. So.. I guess if I can't tell the difference then why worry about it?


----------



## propor (Jul 24, 2005)

Your moss is definitely not Weeping moss.
There is a big difference between Taiwan moss and Weeping moss in apperance.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The funny thing is, if I took a px of it today it would look much more weepy. I don't know what it is. But it is pretty!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquamoss.net/Peacock-Moss/Peacock-Moss.htm

That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure that is Taiwan moss.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Decisions, decisions....

All of you know better than I do!


----------

